# Utricularia graminifolia in Toronto?



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Any ideas where to find this gorgeous plant?


----------



## ldext023 (May 21, 2011)

I was at Aqua Inspiration in Scarborough over the weekend and bought some there. It was in a display tank they were planning on tearing down. You could try dropping by there or giving them a call?

Stop by the Big Al's down the road too if you go, I was very impressed by their selection!


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the tip! I need enough to cover a fairly large area of substrate, so I don't know if AI will have it (especially by the time I make it down there, it's quite far and I have no wheels).

From my experience with BA North York, plants are generally extremely overpriced and in poor condition, is BA scarb better?

Any more places?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

This is marginally off-topic, but if you are planning on having fry or shrimplets in your tank, be aware that all species of _Utricularia_ are carnivorous and may eat your creatures and/or their food (e.g. _Daphnia_, rotifers).


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Should you find a source for the plant.. and are willing to cover gas and $5.fee, I am willing to deliver.. or mail.. depends just how far away you are. I have an ad in the plant buy/sell forum with details.


----------

